# Bolt On Recievers.



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

There seems to be a lot of interest in this topic. Would poeple on here be willing to pay for shipping on something this heavy? 
I have some ideas on "hitch kits" that could be explored.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd be interested in a bolt on kit. Problem is the shipping cost means nothing without the "For sale" price being known.
If you're only thinking of making a few of these for members here, the shiping will prolly eat you alive.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Whacha talking about Willis?????

Several of us have purchased new Putnam Class V hitches for our truck. Shipping was minimal, at best.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Highlander96 said:


> Whacha talking about Willis?????
> 
> Several of us have purchased new Putnam Class V hitches for our truck. Shipping was minimal, at best.
> 
> ...


He be talkin bout a bolt on for the Outback, not the truck Foo!


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

One idea is a flat 1/4" thick plate with a 3" square stub maybe 4" long welded to it. This would allow the use of a 2-1/2" sq cross tube, receiver tube assembly that would be inserted in the stubs and could be bolted or welded to the stubs. Bolting would allow use on a future rig that might have a different frame width. The cross tube, receiver tube could be made locally at minimum expense.
I'll price some tubing and plate this week to see what an entire hitch would cost and what jusst a bracket kit would run.

Another possibility is using wrecking yard donor hitches for the main body along with a bracket kit.


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

I am going to look next week at the junk yard for a reciever


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Herkdoctor said:


> I am going to look next week at the junk yard for a reciever


When you do, see if they have any bent up ones that just the receiver section is good on. Just that part alone can be useful. ie: it could be welded to a flat plate that bolts _on top_ of a step bumper to be used for a bike rack at the same time the tt is connected to the weight distributing hitch
Inyour part of the country you may find some old RWD _cars_ with hitches also. These typically had wide cross tubes which would be perfect for our needs.


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Rubrhammer said:


> I am going to look next week at the junk yard for a reciever


When you do, see if they have any bent up ones that just the receiver section is good on. Just that part alone can be useful. ie: it could be welded to a flat plate that bolts _on top_ of a step bumper to be used for a bike rack at the same time the tt is connected to the weight distributing hitch
Inyour part of the country you may find some old RWD _cars_ with hitches also. These typically had wide cross tubes which would be perfect for our needs.
[/quote]

The only problem I am going to have is the bumper is welded on the end of the frame rails


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

I run a mail order busineness I can ship up tp 80 pounds across country for about $23.00 bucks. So look at it cause the shipping will be the least of your worries.

Jeff


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

My version of what you are talking about.......









Found a donor receiver and went from there.

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> My version of what you are talking about.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice work Steve!!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Very nice work Steve!!


Yeah, the welds aren't exactly 'stacked dimes', but it has made it through the 2006 season!









Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> Very nice work Steve!!


Yeah, the welds aren't exactly 'stacked dimes', but it has made it through the 2006 season!









Steve
[/quote]

Dime...Quarter..Nickel....who cares, we're all friends here.

Kidding aside...it looks really nice to me. I know NOTHING about welding, so I'm easily impressed. I'm looking at the entire setup and am impressed. The actual welding spots are nothing I would notice....but that's just me.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Steve,
Nice job on the hitch. Pretty close to what I had in mind. I wasn't sure how long the stubs would have to be, I guess that would depend on whether you are using a donor hitch or fabing from sq. tubing.Wasn't sure about bolting to the bottom of the frame though. Putting bolt holes in the sides of the tubing has less structural impact on the tube was what I learned way back when. 
The other thing I would like to do is tuck it up tight under the bumper for maximum ground clearance. That again would depend on use of a donor and its construction. 
One question I have is about the frame extension that mounts the bumper. Is it the same wall thickness as the frame or is it the thin wall bumper material? Do you see any reason (if it is frame thickness) that the receiver couldn't be mounted further rearward eliminating the need for the receiver extension? Or is there an interference issue with the stabilizers?
Jeff, thanks for the input, who do you ship through?
Keep the input flowing, I love the brainstorming. I think we could come up with a really neat product here. Maybe generate some procedes for the forum?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I fabricated mine rom stock tubing and made the arms adjustable just unbolt it slide it in or out so it can be moved to another TT and rebolt it
Mine is bolted throught the side of the frame on the outback
There are pics of mine in the old gallery

Don


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Does anyone have any clearance problems with the bumper?

Scott


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> Very nice work Steve!!


Yeah, the welds aren't exactly 'stacked dimes', but it has made it through the 2006 season!









Steve
[/quote]

It's all about penetration Steve


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

The only way the hitch could be mounted back farther was if you removed the stabilizers.

I figured 2 more holes on each frame member wouldn't make a difference that close to the rear of the trailer. The stabilizers are screwed through the same bottom member.

Steve


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> The only way the hitch could be mounted back farther was if you removed the stabilizers.
> 
> I figured 2 more holes on each frame member wouldn't make a difference that close to the rear of the trailer. The stabilizers are screwed through the same bottom member.
> 
> Steve


Good point about the holes being that far back.
What do you have for a welder?


----------

